

Google docs: Try out a new look and keyboard shortcuts for your documents list - tilt
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2011/08/try-out-new-look-and-keyboard-shortcuts.html

======
densh
Am I the only one who thinks that even though new look is similar among all
the updated google products (gmail, docs, cal) but it doesn't feel consistent?

[http://www.picamatic.com/show/2011/08/05/07/33/7755256_1056x...](http://www.picamatic.com/show/2011/08/05/07/33/7755256_1056x883.png)

\- actions toolbar looks very different across products (actions super button
in Docs is terrible)

\- docs doesn't have 'refresh' button -- if you add it, add it everywhere,
please. Also it's not the same in cal and gmail

\- docs and calendar has this line which separate actions toolbar with product
name and body but gmail doesn't. Also Docs has differently aligned product
name and google logo

\- even search on top of the page is different (different buttons, label
styles, text field sizes)

\- documents/email list in docs and gmail looks and behaves in completely
different way

\- next/previous buttons are completely different (gmail, cal)

\- and many more...

I do like new theme but, please, Google, make it more consistent.

~~~
abraham
Giving all the different products is the relatively easy part. Once that is
complete I expect that the button styles, interfaces, etc will start being
more consistant too. It is after all still early and in preview.

------
pak
I'm not really

﻿

a fan of the padding

﻿

on these "new looks".﻿

Also, I liked the little headers that said earlier this week, earlier this
month, etc.; why did those have to go?

~~~
saturdaysaint
You can condense the rows (a bit) with a "use denser view" option in the
settings. I have my docs pretty heavily broken out into folders, so it works
for me.

My biggest usability complaint is how you land on a long list of all your
documents, potentially going back months or years. Like Amazon's "product
suggestions" for items I browsed months ago, I find this more annoying than
relevant. If they only initially showed me documents I've opened in the last
month, I think it would be an example of "less is more".

------
dmbass
Woah seriously? Google needs to cool it on the padding and add a little bit
more definition/differentiation to the different app areas. This is getting a
little bit out of hand; brains need at least a little bit of direction to know
where to look.

~~~
joakin
I don't see anything wrong with the spacing, I like it better, but I agree on
the thought of giving a different look to the left sidebar... it would be nice
to have a color hierarchy.

Also, they removed the colors from the folders in the sidebar and in the
document list its now the font color and not the background color, what makes
it difficult to see which ones are in which folders.

------
mey
Who do I plead to at google to make their android app remotely usable for
google docs?

------
erickhill
I really like the "?" method of bringing up keyboard shortcuts.

Somewhere, an animated paperclip (i.e. Clippy) died a tragic death.

------
cHalgan
This is 2nd time this year Google Docs is changing the look and layout of
their interface. The first change was as recent as March this year. This is
really bad.

Me, as a heavy google docs user, want some consistency. Managing and editing
docs this is not some "lol cats" thing. I hope somebody from Google Docs team
is reading this.

------
jacobian
Google seems to have decide that red equals "create" -- all the new designs
have a red button for creating a new message / document / ...

My brain's having a _lot_ of trouble with this. I'd be really interesting in
the reasoning that went into re-mapping a color usually used for "stop" or
"delete" or "danger" onto "create".

------
anigbrowl
Too much white space . Why isn't there a dense version for people with a lot
of documents ?

also, I had set my folders to have different colors for a reason, which was
that it let me see my documents in color-coded fashion. Now everything looks
the same. It's visually pretty, but I'm pretty sure the person who came up
with this doesn't actually use Google Docs on a regular basis.

Stop trying to be Apple.

~~~
Pewpewarrows
There's a dense version in the Google Docs options. Also, it's a preview of
it, they haven't forced it down anyone's throat yet. That's why it's a
preview: so you can give them feedback.

How is this like Apple exactly?

~~~
anigbrowl
Disconnecting the theme selection and density option makes no sense from a UX
standpoint. Although I actually like the new color scheme, it's lacking in a
number of ways, not least the inability to visually differentiate between
different google accounts (I have 2).

The reason I compare it to Apple is that the Google settings menu often has
too few options. I don't want all my troubles simplified away, I want choice
and configurability. I like advanced mode.

